

Ask HN: What are you most thankful for? - slapshot

Share the things that make you thankful today.  It can be technology or the simple joys in life.
======
bhousel
I'm most thankful for my health. I believe that a person's health directly
affects every other part of their life, so I do whatever I can to stay
healthy.

